# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Arboles de mi infancia

## srueda

Dicen que todo hombre debe escribir un libro, crian un hijo y sembrar un arbol...bueno a mis casi 34 no he realizado ninguna de esas tres encomiables tareas...sin embargo me pongo a pensar ¿porque no sembrar un arbol?  Recuerdo en mi urbanizacion en SMP habian varios arboles y las casas tenian amplios jardines dentro y fuera de las casas. No recuerdo que arboles eran, solo que tenian troncos gruesos, eran grandes, tenian ramas fuertes y las hojas eran verdes medias triangulares ... como casi todos los arboles =) Ya con el paso de los años, la gente empezo a cortar los arboles y empezo a quitar los jardines de sus casas para poner cemento y veredas para sus flamantes autos... sin embargo, mi viejo aun extrañaba creo su vida en el campo y siempre hallaba un espacio para poner sus plantas, sobre todo sus arboles de nispero, incluso al dia de hoy si bien la mitad del jardin fue cubierto por cemento, aun mantenemos un pedazo de tierra en donde hay rosas, un nisperal, una planta de palta creciendo, algunas caihuas, aji, creo que tambien hay una planta de papaya...en fin  Antes de seguir divagando, hago mi consulta....alguien conoce algun arbol, que sea grande, que brinde sombra y ademas de viento y que aloje claro sus aves?...pero como estamos en ciudad el requisito es que su raiz no destruya el cemento o las veredas? Por ejemplo las municipalidades plantas eso arboles ridiculos llamados creo "chifleros" o mucha gente siembra los "puncianos" pero los terminan matando porque sus raices rompen las veredas y pistas....hay una alternativa?... no se...huarangos, arboles de pacae, robles, eucaliptos....en verdad no soy un experto  He decidido sembrar unos cuantos arboles en un pedazo descampado  de la av universitaria...quiza alguien me diga ridiculo...pero tengo a mi sobrino pequeño...creo que podria hacer algo con él y divertirme un ratoTemas similares: Artículo: Minag fija en 720 árboles cupo de exportación de caoba para los próximos 12 meses Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Escolares de Magdalena siembran cinco mil árboles en tramo de la Costa Verde Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles Advierten reducción de agua del río Aspuzana por tala de árboles

----------

